# Why are back legs longer than the front ones



## lora123

Do all maltese breeds have shorter front legs and longer back ones? Is it a maltese thing or are other breeds like that. My husband says thats why Rosco took so long to learn how to go down stairs, because he is top heavy and he knows he would flip over and believe me he has flipped over plenty of times. Even when he is eating his back legs lift up off the ground, one time he almost did a handstand, or should I say front leg stand, anyways it was so funny.


----------



## jmm

According to the standard, the Maltese should have a level topline, not sloping. A common fault is to be high in the rear (what you are describing). Sometimes, as puppies grow, they go through awkward stages and will be high for a bit and then even back out. It's usually around the 9 month time that they go through the "uglies". 

There are breed that are suppose to look like that. Look at the Havanese. 

Remember, even though it is incorrect according to the standard, that doesn't mean your pet is going to adhere to the standard. If your puppy came from a reputable breeder, they should be able to give you an idea of how your pup will mature.


----------



## lora123

> According to the standard, the Maltese should have a level topline, not sloping. A common fault is to be high in the rear (what you are describing). Sometimes, as puppies grow, they go through awkward stages and will be high for a bit and then even back out. It's usually around the 9 month time that they go through the "uglies".
> 
> There are breed that are suppose to look like that. Look at the Havanese.
> 
> Remember, even though it is incorrect according to the standard, that doesn't mean your pet is going to adhere to the standard. If your puppy came from a reputable breeder, they should be able to give you an idea of how your pup will mature.[/B]


So are you saying that it is normal or not. His body is not level on top. His rearend side is much taller than his front. Or are you saying that with age that will change. I swear the older he gets I think his back legs are growing and his front ones aren't. Im going to get a hold of the breeder we still email all the time and send pictures back and forth. Her dogs had another litter of puppies a couple of weeks ago and she sent pictures they are so cute. He is 7 months old and his back legs have always been longer than his front ones every since we bought him at 12 weeks, so I'll have to keep a eye on him for the next couple of months to see if his shape changes, I hope not I love the way he looks now.


----------



## Cosy

If he's always been high in the rear, chances are he will stay that way.
The important thing is that there is no anomaly. That is, no problem
with hips or patellas. 
Over all, toplines have improved greatly in the past twenty years in 
maltese.


----------



## Tina

Quite a few Maltese are "high" in the rear at the age your puppy is. Different parts grow at different times. Like JMM said it will level out at around 8 to 10 months old. Many a show breeder has sold a puppy at 6 months old because it was "high" in the rear. Then later see the dog and its leveled out and is absolutely gorgeous. My rule of thumb is look at them at 8 weeks and 12 weeks. What they will be is what they are (usually) at that age. Close your eyes and don't "look" again until around 8 to 10 months old. It's the same with growing coat. You think you are not making any head way because the dog keeps growing up and it doesn't look like the dog is growing coat at all. Very frustrating. It's all about patience. Maltese are kinda top heavy. I can tip Tristan or G over. He is cute how ever he is.
Tina


----------



## belibaby14

Belinha is like that too. I noticed her front legs are a bit shorter than her back. :shocked:


----------



## jmm

> So are you saying that it is normal or not. His body is not level on top. His rearend side is much taller than his front. Or are you saying that with age that will change. I swear the older he gets I think his back legs are growing and his front ones aren't. Im going to get a hold of the breeder we still email all the time and send pictures back and forth. Her dogs had another litter of puppies a couple of weeks ago and she sent pictures they are so cute. He is 7 months old and his back legs have always been longer than his front ones every since we bought him at 12 weeks, so I'll have to keep a eye on him for the next couple of months to see if his shape changes, I hope not I love the way he looks now.[/B]



Well, if your dog is built that way, then it is normal for him. As I said, according to the Maltese standard, the dog should be level. That does not mean there are not many dogs with the fault of being sloped. If your dog is disabled by his build, you should talk to your vet. 

I agree that if he was always high in the rear, he's probably not going to change. Its a wait and see. Since he's a pet, it doesn't much matter either way.


----------



## ggenchur

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=509434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard, the Maltese should have a level topline, not sloping. A common fault is to be high in the rear (what you are describing). Sometimes, as puppies grow, they go through awkward stages and will be high for a bit and then even back out. It's usually around the 9 month time that they go through the "uglies".
> 
> There are breed that are suppose to look like that. Look at the Havanese.
> 
> Remember, even though it is incorrect according to the standard, that doesn't mean your pet is going to adhere to the standard. If your puppy came from a reputable breeder, they should be able to give you an idea of how your pup will mature.[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So are you saying that it is normal or not. His body is not level on top. His rearend side is much taller than his front. Or are you saying that with age that will change. I swear the older he gets I think his back legs are growing and his front ones aren't. Im going to get a hold of the breeder we still email all the time and send pictures back and forth. Her dogs had another litter of puppies a couple of weeks ago and she sent pictures they are so cute. He is 7 months old and his back legs have always been longer than his front ones every since we bought him at 12 weeks, so I'll have to keep a eye on him for the next couple of months to see if his shape changes, I hope not I love the way he looks now.
> [/B]
Click to expand...

I love your picture of the flowes it very pretty and I also love the way yhe colors of the picture are made very beautiful I have a little one she is fine but loves to run upstairs but hates going down she well go back in to the bed room and hide in her crate while my othe one goes up and down stairs without any trouble at all can any one help me I can't get anyone to ans me or talk to me thank you.


----------



## Sisie

[


----------

